# Noticias y eventos > Encuentros >  Barcelona

## Magnano

QUEDADA EN BARCELONA EL DOMINGO

LISTA (asterisco es posiblemente):

Dcmoreno
MagAlvaro
Pujo
Ming
A.MArin
Kirara
Davy
Nemesis
Angelillks

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

Me apunto sea viernes o sabado.

----------


## Ming

Ok.
Marin, Kirara y yo, Ming, estamos en el pueblo, que mañana tenemos actuación, pero (no se como) espero que podamos ir hasta Barcelona la semana que viene... la pregunta es como lo lograremos...

Alvaro o Dani... alguno de los dos hace lista?

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

> Ok.
> Marin, Kirara y yo, Ming, estamos en el pueblo, que mañana tenemos actuación, pero (no se como) espero que podamos ir hasta Barcelona la semana que viene... la pregunta es como lo lograremos...
> 
> Alvaro o Dani... alguno de los dos hace lista?


Empiezo a hacer lista, os apunto a vosotros 3?

----------


## Magnano

yo hago la lista, esta arriba

----------


## MagNity

gracias Dani!!! mira que te dije yo que si era en fin de semana no podría!!! sniffff

----------


## Ming

Pues viernes  :Wink1:

----------


## Magnano

edito la lista

----------


## Magnano

pujo a la lista!
vamos gente que no se diga!!

----------


## Ming

Comentarlo por el SIS  :Wink1: 

La(s) Niña del Mago estan avisadas; pero no me han dicho nada. Cuando pueda llamo a Marina. Dani no se si estará por Barcelona en esas fechas. Toni... bueno, es Toni  :302:  (que no se por donde estará). Guille y Sergio... si me puedo conectar al msn se lo diré. ... ¿Sigo?

----------


## Magnano

ya esta comentado en el SIS, habla con todo el que puedas, que contra mas seamos mejor

----------


## Némesis

Ya sé que os voy a fastidiar un mogollón... ¡Pero es que muchos fines de semana trabajo! Si se cambia la quedada al domingo por la tarde (día 23) me comprometo a venir... ¡Palabra! (Ya entiendo que es jodido, pero lo digo por si acaso se pudiera).

¿Qué decís?

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

A mi el día no me importa, a ver que dicen los demás.

----------


## Magnano

pues hacemos otra a parte, yo me apunto

----------


## Magnano

o la cambiamos a domingo, pero entonces olvidaros de nity, pobre...

----------


## Ming

Némesis, el viernes o el jueves no podrías?

----------


## Némesis

Ming, esos dos días trabajo (en Andorra y hasta muy tarde).

Por otro lado, a los del SIS hace casi medio año que no os veo y me sabe mal que faltéis.

Es igual, otra vez será, ya estaré más atento a la próxima o propondré yo el día.

----------


## Magnano

pero venga que el domingo tambien se puede hacer algo, no tiremos la toalla tan pronto

----------


## Ming

Nity... Va, que es Némesis! No se pasa cada día por Barcelona...

Nity; jo amb tu he de parlar, eh :P


Ok, entonces que? Domingo? (aunque no venga Nity)


Ya he avisado a Marina; y a Guille le he dejado un mensaje (si no me dice nada le mandaré un sms)

----------


## Magnano

pues ming me dices lo que te digan y los meto en la lista

----------


## Magnano

los de la lista pronunciaos para saber que dia quereis

----------


## Ming

Némesis? :S
Y Angelilliks?

----------


## Magnano

nemesis le he mandado un mp, a angel no se que decir, no tengo su numero ni nada, así que tendrás que hablar tu con él

----------


## Ming

Jajajaja, al-igual llamo a &#193;ngel jajaja que me mata!!!!
Habla tu con él!

:P Mucha suerte Dani jajaja

----------


## Magnano

pues mandale un sms, que ya te digo que no tengo su numero ni nada por el estilo

----------


## Ming

Le tengo aprecio a mi vida!!!  :117:

----------


## Magnano

muy bien, pero tu, kirara y a.marin que dia quereis?

----------


## Ming

Kirara dice que le hace mucho palo coger el Hispano a las 5, 6, de la mañana para poder ir a la quedada (casi me mata cuando le dije que nos habíamos apuntado a una quedada  :302: ).

Marin cuando le he dicho que venía Némesis ha cambiado la cara (a positivo, eh  :Wink1:  ). 

Y yo... digamos que si me pierdo llendo hasta el AMIC... socorro...


... lo acabo de preguntar y lo estamos comentando  :Wink1: 

creo que la cosa esta entre domingo y viernes  :302:

----------


## Magnano

pero a que hora pretendes que sea la quedada??!!!
yo tenia en mente mediodia para adelante

----------


## Ming

Ya, pero el bus sale de aquí hacia esa hora o por la noche. Así que... ajo y agua  :Wink1: 
Si fuese el viernes aprovecharíamos para ir a ---------- y sino el domingo nos quedaríamos a dormir e iríamos el lunes  :Neutral:

----------


## Némesis

Buf, menudo follón estoy liando.

A ver, si no puede ser ya intentaré bajar otro día, ¡pero no cambiéis todos los planes por mí, leches, que me hacéis sentir fatal!!!

----------


## Ming

Noooooooooooo... (te diría que no te vayas, pero la cosa es que sí que vengas... :S )

----------


## Magnano

poneos de acuerdo que a mi me da absolutamente igual

----------


## Ming

A mi mientras os decidais... que tengo que convencer a la familia a ver si me llevan para ahorrarme tiempo y dinero

----------


## Magnano

pues nemesis sientete mal porque seguramente se decida por ti ya que a todos nos da mas o menos igual

----------


## Némesis

¡Pero si yo ya he dicho el qué, leches!

----------


## Magnano

yo no me pronuncio hasta que los demas digan, así que...

----------


## pujoman

yo mientras no sea viernes...me da = jijiji

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

Yo voto por domingo!

----------


## Magnano

para uno que se pronuncia le vamos a hacer caso, domingo

----------


## Magnano

editado el primer post, mirar por favor

----------


## Ming

:( Y Nity...  :Cry: 

OJO! Que Marin, Kirara y yo no hemos dicho nada!!! No te puedo asegurar que vayamos :(
Pero lo intentaremos...

----------


## Némesis

Hombre a ver...

No quiero liarla más de lo que ya la he liado todavía...
Pero ya que me hacéis bajar, al menos que vengan unos cuantos/tas!!!
Y si no, dc, Álvaro y yo nos vamos a vaciar solos todas las cervecerías de Barna?

----------


## Ming

Jajaja... pues... ya que vienes desde Andorra... te pasas por Tarrega y nos vienes a buscar? :P

No tenemos carnet, así que nos tenemos que espabilar :(


Némesis lo intentaremos  :Wink1:  Eso sí, si tu no vas no va nadie  :Wink1:

----------


## Némesis

> Jajaja... pues... ya que vienes desde Andorra... te pasas por Tarrega y nos vienes a buscar? :P


Créeme, lo haría... Pero por motivos personales vendré desde l'Estartit (Girona) y no directamente desde Andorra. ¡Lo siento!  :Smile1:

----------


## Ming

&#172;&#172; seguro...

----------


## Némesis

¿Pones en duda mi palabra? X-(

----------


## Ming

Sí :P

:o De aquí unos días veré a Némesis en persona!!! :o Podré dejar de verlo en videos viejos  :Smile1:

----------


## Némesis

¿Te refieres a los de "Decklords"?

Yo que había puesto tres velas a san Pancracio para que nadie más los viera... ;-)

----------


## Ming

Jajaja, pues sí; los he visto  :302:

----------


## Iban

A youtube de cabeza a buscar. Gracias por la pista.

 :666:

----------


## Ming

:o Hasta te lees los mensajes de quedadas de Barcelona?!?!?

... te vienes también?...  :302:

----------


## Iban

No, que buenapersona me canea.  :Smile1:

----------


## Magnano

venga Iban vente, que solo tienes un viaje de... muchas horas? jijijiijiji
haber si algún día coincidimos, tengo ganas de hablar con el posteador numero uno del foro

----------


## Magnano

por cierto nemesis por ti viene mucha gente, porque Pujo no se salva, a este lo obligo si o si, ming ya se encargara de A.Marin y Kirara, aunque creo uqe no hara falta mucho trabajo para traerlos, cosa de la magia que engancha y si no ming los convierte en ranas y se los trae en el bolsillo, Angel si vamos todos estos supongo que se apuntara y seguro que alguien mas se apunta

----------


## Némesis

Cuando veáis que no recuerdo ni cómo se coge la baraja me querréis matar.

----------


## A.Marin

cuanto tiempo sin verte.

----------


## Ming

Némesis traete a Magomurga!!!

----------


## Némesis

Bueno, ¿definimos ya hora y sitio?

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

Por mi hacemos un Zurich a las 17:00, o incluso antes si quereis, y vamos al Viena, y luego a dar una vueltecilla si os apetece.

----------


## Magnano

perfecto, venga que estara divertido!

----------


## Némesis

OK, contad conmigo ;-)

----------


## MagNity

lo siento pero yo al final no voy a poder ir,... estoy del viernes al domingo fuera de Cataluña (me voy a Tudela) así que no podrá ser en esta ocasión, lo siento

----------


## Ming

...  :Cry:  ...

----------


## Némesis

> lo siento pero yo al final no voy a poder ir,... estoy del viernes al domingo fuera de Cataluña (me voy a Tudela) así que no podrá ser en esta ocasión, lo siento


Nity, lo lamento... :-(

Para otoño, procuraré hacer un hueco para una kedada con toda la peña del SIS, OK?

----------


## Ming

woooooooooo...

Yo me apunto!!! ... Bueno, me colaré...  :Oops:

----------


## MagNity

te tomo nota Némesis, y Ming, vosotros 3 no veniís más por el SIS porque no quereis!!! snifff no será porque no os he invitado veces.

----------


## Ming

3 :S
Nity, nombras dos y dices 3 :S

----------


## MagNity

si, me refiero a ti, a kirara y a Marín, que ya tengo ganas de compartir magia con vosotros.

----------


## Ming

> que ya tengo ganas de compartir magia con vosotros.


 :Eek1: 
Que mono!!!

Pues haverte venido al pueblo!

Nity, nosotros vamos el domingo y volvemos al pueblo el lunes :( (y esta vez si que será sin conexión); pero Marin se queda allí.

----------


## MagNity

yo estaré del viernes al domingo en Tudela (imagino que hacia la 1 de la noche del lunes llegaré a bcn) y el lunes tendré que ir al trabajo, que tengo un jefe que es un....

----------


## Magnano

pues nity tranquilo que para la proxima me las monto para que seas el invitado estrella

edito la lista

----------


## MagNity

la estrella de 5 puntas por favor,... que es mi favorita... ala Dante, para el Mentalismo ya lo sabes...

----------


## Némesis

Bueno, os veo a todos el domingo a las 17:00 en el Zurich, pues...
¡Hasta entonces!

----------


## Ming

Fotos 1

(Dani, Alvaro no me deis la tabarra)

----------


## Ming

Fotos 2.

Que lento va esto...

----------


## Ming

Noooooooooooooooo, había escrito una parida aquí y todo y no se ha enviado con las fotos!!!

Pues nada, ajo y agua. Mañana más (que me echan).
dw

----------


## Iban

¿Un tapete azul cielo? Jajajjajaaj... ¿de quién es ese tapete?

(Yo me fijo en las cosas más absurdas, lo sé).

----------


## Ming

El rojo y el azúl de A.Marin. Los dos negros... uno de Alvaro y el otro de Dani.

----------


## Magnano

Dani soy yo, por si alguien no lo sabe

----------


## Ming

Fotos 3.

Némesis se siente por la quedada... Que triste, fuimos muy pocos...

----------


## Ming

Fotos 4.

Son las últimas!!!!

----------


## Magnano

Ming me dijiste que no habriera otro hilo, así que lo pongo aqui.
MING ENHORABUENA!!!!
si damas y caballeros, Ming nos presento un juego, le falto la charla pero un juego al fin y al cabo, y recibio su merecido aplauso por ello
Ahora el mundo esta a tus pies!!

----------


## karvis

hola chicos,

una pregunta ... esa mano es de Ming?
podria decirte unas cuantas cosas sobre tu fututro.. jajaja

----------


## Magnano

no es de ming es de nuria (kirara)

----------


## Ming

Alvaro!!!!

Dani no hice ningún juego, os "mostré" como hacer un juego, sí (creo que no llega ni a eso, pero bueno). Ese "juego" lo hago con música, y con su presentación al principio...

_Hola; bona tarda... bé, com ja sabeu jo no sóc maga; ja ara estareu pensant que que faig jo aquí, que marxi i que tornin els mags; per&#242;... per&#242; l'&#193;ngel ha insistit molt, vol que us expliqui un secret... un secret de mags...
_
Sigo? Con la música, por supuesto  :Oops:

----------


## karvis

ok, Ming tomaba las fotos no?

bueno, pues cuando la vea por aki, ya le avisare..  :Smile1: 

Por cierto, solo un comentario, aprovechando que esta abierto este hilo aun,

La anterior kedada, estuve a punto de ir, suelo ir a Bcn, de vez en cuando, pero al final me surgio una actuacion aqui.

en Septiembre, aun no se la fecha, pero a partir del 15 seguro, tengo que estar cerca por otra actuacion, me encantaria poder charlar con vosotros y veros, asi que si organizais alguna o estais libres ese finde, contactaremos , os parece?

----------


## Magnano

Ming no seas modesta, estubo bien, asi que a callar, y a alvaro lo tengo comprado, así que... se siente

----------


## MagMiralles

Aquí es donde tendría que haber ido yo!!  joer que mala suerte!

en la próxima me vengo eh! jaja  no os librareis d mi tan fácilmente

Saludos

----------


## Ming

Karvis decide el día y así se reserva.

Dani... &#172;&#172;
Alvaro!!! Hicimos un pacto! Para eso!

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

Ming soy tu modelo no? xDDDD Has hecho 4 o 5 fotos con el zoom a tope de mi careto. En la próxima pienso fotografiarte y colgarlas aquí.  :Smile1:

----------


## Ming

jajaja, es que me sabía mal por Némesis  :Oops:  PEro si quedas bien en las fotos no es culpa mia Alvaro.

----------


## Ravenous

> Ming soy tu modelo no? xDDDD Has hecho 4 o 5 fotos con el zoom a tope de mi careto. En la próxima pienso fotografiarte y colgarlas aquí.



 :Yipi:  :Yipi:  :Yipi:  :Yipi:  :Yipi:  :Yipi:  :Yipi:  :Yipi:  :Yipi:  :Yipi: 

Lástima que si lo intentas, vaya a pasar esto:  :Slap: 

(hay que ver lo útiles que son los emoticonos)


Y no os quejeis de asistencia, que en Galicia este fin de semana hemos sido tres gatos y un conejo.

----------


## Ming

Señores y señoras... Esto se ha de conservar de por vida... Ravenous utilizando emoticonos!!!

----------


## Iban

Jajajajajajaja...!!!!

----------


## Magnano

la proxima llevo yo la camara
que así no le gasto la cara al alvaro

----------


## Ming

Ok, ok... lo siento la próxima vez se las haré a Dani.

----------


## Magnano

y una mier*a!! porque no eres tu la modelo??

----------


## Ming

Nooooooooo  :Oops:

----------


## Némesis

Bueno... A ver...

Certifico, en efrecto, que Ming nos hizo un efecto. Y desde mi muy personal punto de vista, lo hizo muy bien. Y estoy MUY enfadado con ella. Me explico...

La rutina en custión que nos presentó era una versión bastante personal del hilo roto y recompuesto. Gracias al amigo Angel tuve la oportuindad de verlo bien, con la charla completa, con un acompañamiento musical óptimo y con una gesticulación milimetrada. A mi entender, Ming es de esas magas que calcula mil veces una rutina antes de presentarla.

¿Por qué estoy enfadado? No me parece nada bien esa obsesión por no querer presentar los juegos. De hecho, me parece fatal. Uno siempre tiene que ser modesto, pero nadie debe permitir que la modestia limite sus propias posibilades.

Haces una Elmsley buena. Y punto. NO hay más que decir. Si no lo hay, no lo hay. Ya está. El juego del hilo roto y recompuesto está bien ejecutado y la presentación es impecable. ¿Por qué vas por ahí diciendo que no eres maga? Te va a caer... La magia está para hacerla, y me temo que tú, por alguna razón, prefieres no hacerla.

Ahí queda mi opinión  :Wink1: 

...En otro orden de cosas, pido disculpas a todos, porque me hubiera gustado hacerlo mucho mejor y ya visteis que ayer no ndaba muy fino. Como os dije, tuve ciertas "dolencias" esa mañana.

Abrazos, y nos vemos.

----------


## Ming

Lo acepto, lo he comprado  :001 005: 
Tranquilo ya se me ha olvidado que llegases una hora tarde  :Wink1: 

Némesis, la elmsley la hago muy rapido, pero es que no hay manera de que encuentre el ritmo :(

----------


## angelilliks

Vaya, un día que me despierto perro y hay una quedada en la que Clara hace un juego.

----------


## Ming

Que no hice nada!!! Por qué nadie me cree?!?!  :Cry:

----------


## Magnano

porque te conocemos de sobra, si angel por perro te perdiste a clara haciendo magias, la proxima vez sera

nos vemos!

----------


## MaGiC*ZeTa

Vamos a ver... espero no cometer infraccion por esto como enseguida saltan los admin, bueno lo k iva diciendo yo soy de barcelona y me da igual quedar si no esta muy lejos claro.

----------


## Ming

Zeta, no es ninguna infracción querer quedar con magos y aprendices.

----------


## Iban

:666:  Es que como estoy agazapado en los rincones más insospechados, con la tarjeta amarilla en la mano, Zeta me ha cogido miedo.  :666:

----------


## Magnano

bueno Iban tampoco es para tanto, aqui saltamos bastantes muahahahahha

----------


## Iban

Te has tragado el algodón, ten cuidado no se te atasque en la tráquea (y ya podíais haber saltado algo más estos días, porque.... tela).

Mua






ha




ha




ha


:-p

----------


## Magnano

spamer!!!
estas ocupando espacio!!
(ya salto, solo que tu desde casa no lo ves, he tapado la wet cam xD)

----------


## Ming

Iban eres un admin?  :117:  Y cuando me lo pensabas decir!?!?!?!

----------


## Iban

> Iban eres un admin?  Y cuando me lo pensabas decir!?!?!?!


Pues estaba esperando a que tú pusieses tu foto para celebrar ambas cosas a la vez...


¡Cómo! ¿Que no vas a poner foto? Pues espera, que me quito de admin.

mmmmñññññppfff...


Ale, ya está.

----------


## Ming

> Vamos a ver... espero no cometer infraccion por esto como enseguida saltan los *admin*, bueno lo k iva diciendo yo soy de barcelona y me da igual quedar si no esta muy lejos claro.





> Es que como estoy agazapado en los rincones más insospechados, con la tarjeta amarilla en la mano, Zeta me ha cogido miedo.


Iban no quería citarlo porque me parece que no tiene demasiada razón ya que los admin (como les llama) no saltan enseguida; sus razones tienen.

Por eso, o eres "admin" o... te has colado...

----------


## Iban

Ah, no, no. soy admin, claro que soy admin.

Eso es lo de escribir en el teclado usando todas las teclas, ¿no?

¿No? ¿Entonces qué es lo de admin?, que me he liado...

:D

----------


## Ming

Iban, siento desviarme del tema de tu caos mental pero...

Karvis cuando vienes a Barcelona?
No se vosotros pero para mi las quedadas a última hora son un royo para los que la organizan. Además ya queda poco de vacaciones... :(

----------


## karvis

Hola Ming,

desde luego que es un rollo la ultima hora. Esta semana, lunes o martes me dicen fecha exacta , asi que podre decirlo, pero supongo que sera para finales de septiembre, asi que vuestras vacaciones no se como andaran, supongo que se habran acabado

Por mi, en cuanto tenga la fecha, si os va bien, se puede organizar , asi que con 20 dias minimo...

la actuacion creo que es un jueves o viernes, la kedada se puede hacer cuando os venga bien, me quedaria a dormir el sabado alli.

os voy contando cosas

----------


## Ritxi

Parece ser que Ming se va soltando...  :O11: 

Pues a mi también me hizo un juego una vez (aunque ella lo niega)

Un dia le haremos cámara oculta  :Na:  y ya no podrá negar la evidencia

----------


## Ming

Yo te hice un juego Ritxi?!?!  :117: 

_Edito:_ Lo de bolas de esponja no cuenta!

----------


## Ritxi

Ya sabia que renegaria  :302:

----------


## Ming

Ritxi un día de estos me paso por el SIS :P
(qui avisa no és traidor)

----------


## Ritxi

Tenemos pensado algunas cosas guapas para esta _tardor_.

Ya os las anunciaremos

----------


## Magnano

sshhhhh!!!
que despues no nos la quitamos de encima  :117: 

PD: me atrevo a callar a un mod, definitivamente se me ha ido la cabeza

----------


## Iban

¿No es una teleoperadora?

Estoy hecho un lío...

----------


## Ming

Cuenta, cuenta Ritxi  :Smile1: 

Ritxii, Riiiitxiiiiiii, Riiiiiiiiiitxiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  :302:  (joe cuantos puntitos que mareo...)

----------


## Magnano

ritxi no esta, ritxi se fue... ritxi se ha desconectadooooo

----------


## Ming

(8)

 :302: 


PD. Dani, vete a TM y desconectate un rato que esto te esta afectando...

----------


## Magnano

me voy ya, sorry

----------

